# Fettuccine Alfredo?



## chave982 (Feb 21, 2007)

I made an alfredo sauce yesterday by melting a stick of butter with a pint of heavy cream, then simmered on low while adding about 3/4 cup of Parmessiano Reggiano cheese. 

This is exactly what the recipe told me to do, but no matter how much I stirred the cheese in, it just formed a bunch of clumps and didn't dissolve well at all.

Can anybody tell me what I did wrong? The sauce tasted fine (with mushrooms and shrimp), but it wasn't nearly as creamy as I was hoping it would be, and there were clumps of cheese all throughout.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 21, 2007)

I was probably your cheese, has happened to me too!  Other with better answers are coming I'm sure.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 21, 2007)

It probably has to do with the type of cheese you were using.  Any particular brand you use?  Also, 1 stick of butter seems like a lot to me, i don't know, but perhaps the amunt of fat was preventing the cheese from melting properly?


----------



## chave982 (Feb 21, 2007)

I used a container of pre-grated Parmessiano Reggiano cheese (not sure what brand).  Maybe I should've just bought a block of it instead, and grated it myself with a microplane.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 21, 2007)

I've had a container of the pre-grated cheese that was really really dried out before, and it affected my sauce.  The stuff just didn't want to melt.  Maybe that's what happened.


----------



## Barb L. (Feb 21, 2007)

chave982 said:
			
		

> I used a container of pre-grated Parmessiano Reggiano cheese (not sure what brand).  Maybe I should've just bought a block of it instead, and grated it myself with a microplane.


 When I had the same problem I grated mine- same results !


----------



## chave982 (Feb 21, 2007)

Funny...I think Alfredo sauce is one of the few things that's cheaper to buy pre-made then to make from scratch.  Parmessiano Reggiano is really expensive!  Costs about $17 per pound here.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 21, 2007)

Not that this solves your problem, but my husband developed this recipe for a "lower-fat" version of Fettucine Alfredo, & it turns out perfect every time.  In fact, I've even grown to like it better than the regular version, since the yogurt gives it a tangier flavor.

YOGURT FETTUCINE ALFREDO
 
1 stick (1/4#) “Can’t Believe It’s Not Butter”
2 cups plain yogurt
½ cup sour cream
1 cup grated parmesan or romano cheese, + extra for sprinkling
1 pound fettucini – regular, spinach, or ½ & ½
 
Cook pasta to al dente stage according to package directions & drain.
 
In the same pot the pasta was cooked in, melt the “Can’t Believe” & add & combine the yogurt, sour cream, & grated cheese. Stir gently over medium heat until cheese starts to melt & mixture is just heated through.  Add drained pasta back to pot & combine gently.  Serve sprinkled with extra grated cheese.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2007)

It was your method that caused the cheese's clumping.

The butter and heavy cream should be cooked to reduce and thicken it.  When it's the rightconsistency, turn off the heat then stir in the cheese.  Toss with the fettucine and serve.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 21, 2007)

I have never found Parmigiano cheese to be a good melting cheese...  I mix it with breadcrumbs for toppings, but for melting in cream, it has always been a disaster.


----------

